# Siege of Avalon download



## DonBott (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leutz,
kennt einer von euch zufällig ne seite auf der
man ein paar kapitel (und nicht nur das erste) von siege of avalon downloaden kann?


----------



## der-jan (7. Dezember 2005)

ist ja so gewesen, erster kapitel frei, die anderen kosteten jedes einzeln was...

also freeware ist es glaub ich noch nicht, dh die anderen kapitel bekommst du legal nicht angeboten

aber auf cd kannst du alle 6 oder 7 kapitel bekommen
schau mal in die ramschkisten, ich habe meine cd (back to games version) für einen euro beim mediamarkt gekauft
in den ramschkisten bei kick (der textilladen) findest du für 4euro das komplette siege of avalon plus dem ebenso alten spiel broken land


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. Dezember 2005)

der-jan am 07.12.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja so gewesen, erster kapitel frei, die anderen kosteten jedes einzeln was...
> 
> also freeware ist es glaub ich noch nicht, dh die anderen kapitel bekommst du legal nicht angeboten
> 
> ...



dann war ja meine siege of avalon collectors box mit 4.99 richtig teuer ^^
aber ich bin nie über kapitel eins rausgekommen - der troll am ende is irgendwie unbesiegbar bei mir, ich hab über 30 min am stück auf den eingehackt...

mfg daffy
PS habs aber immernoch auf der platte...


----------



## Solon25 (9. Dezember 2005)

der-jan am 07.12.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> aber auf cd kannst du alle 6 oder 7 kapitel bekommen
> schau mal in die ramschkisten, ich habe meine cd (back to games version) für einen euro beim mediamarkt gekauft


Hab das Spiel eben auch für 1€ aus dem Supermarkt mitgenommen  Nennt sich SoA Collectors Edition, sind dann 6 Kapitel.


----------

